# Another mold question



## Heuchera (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello all!

I have been tinkering around with a vivarium for the last 6 months or so. I've had a lot of mold growing on the back of my cork bark (I think) and just want confirmation that this will not harm any potential additives (likely a whip spider or some sort of tree frog) down the line.

*Tank Description:* 

Small exo terra with pretty much all of the ventilation shafts taped off (to preserve humidity) since I am keeping about 4-5 different varieties of tropical moss and plants. There are a few places for the air to escape, but I found that despite spraying with water twice a day, the moss dried out, now its covering the wood on the front end very happily (and even turning red!).

I have a ABG substrate mix with springtails and isopods I seeded 6 months ago. I've added small amounts of springtails every other month, when the culture is well populated. I will (every once and a while) add some fish food for them to eat.

There is a large clamp lamp with a CFL bulb placed at the top of the cage. Its pretty bright, and the moss that isnt under direct light seems to grow far slower than the inhabitants in the middle. This makes me wonder if my light source isnt bright enough. It is on for 12 hours segments.


*The Problem*

There is a mold-like substance growing on the back of the wood, where there is no light, and where the spray bottle doesn't hit it directly. Of course, the tank is humid so water still gets into the rear, but it is otherwise lifeless.

I've never really seen my isopods or springtails at work behind there, and it seems to be getting worse. I'm worried that if I DO add a whipspider or frog, the mold will do them more harm than good (I have seen that white mold is harmless, however).

Note - I would definitely open up for more ventilation if I were to get a frog! If ventilation will also solve the mold issue....how can I keep my tank more saturated in water - less direct light?


Thank you for reading through this and considering my concerns! I know I am not a frog-keeper just yet, but this place is amazing for the advice on keeping a healthy vivarium, I can't imagine going anywhere else. =) If you have suggestions please let me know!


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

I can't see anything in that picture that would worry me if it was in one of my vivariums. I don't think you need to be concerned, but you don't really need 100% humidity for most plants and even moss anyway so you probably wouldn't be doing any harm by opening up a little more ventilation. 
Some very dilacate mosses and even filmy ferns that are much more prone to dessication can be gradually toughened up and acclimated to lower humidity if the change is gradual.
I have a filmy fern that looks completely different when grown in lower humidity - but it does grow.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

People over exaggerate the ability of springtails and isopods to keep fungi in check in the cages. One of the key factors is that not all fungi are palatable to them so they can have zero interest in eating it... Also keep in mind that the food conversion pyramid can give you a very very rough idea on how many of those arthropods would be required to consume all of it... somewhere on the order of 10% of the mass of the fungi... 

Unless you are specifically targeting plants that require 90+ humidity you should be shooting for a much lower ratio of humidity. A better range is between 70-85% (and more towards 75-80 than 80+) as this lets the cage and the frogs take advantage of evaporative cooling and makes higher temperatures above 80 F much less of a concern. (Personally I don't worry unless my substrate gets over 90 F). 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## switherow (Feb 22, 2017)

Most molds don't seem to ever cause any problems and go away with time.

You can try shooting the mold off with a stream of hot/boiling water, but just be wary to not burn any of the plants. The mold will eventually stop growing.


----------



## Heuchera (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback all! After seeing the responses (and also attending a reptile convention today) I have decided to add an individual Tiger Leg Monkey Frog. Since this is my first frog, I figured I would start off slowly and add more individuals to the group (perhaps around 3 total) if this guy does well.

I am changing some aspects of the tank (80% covered up, 20% cross ventilation and some small UVB lights), but am otherwise hopeful he will be good for now. I realized I do eventually need to restructure the tank and add drainage at the bottom (which will ideally happen within the next few weeks!)


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Unless your setting up a section with a wider mesh area, the uvb cannot pass through regular glass so until this is addressed you might want to hold off the UVB. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Heuchera (Sep 23, 2017)

Ed said:


> Unless your setting up a section with a wider mesh area, the uvb cannot pass through regular glass so until this is addressed you might want to hold off the UVB.
> 
> some comments
> 
> Ed


I have an Exo-terra with a mesh screen top, will this work?


----------



## Heuchera (Sep 23, 2017)

On another note...Im assuming this light (https://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmar...d-Light-Bulb-4-Pack-5bHPR650STW1D30/207166797) does not emit any type of UVB, correct? It was what I was using for just the moss before, but I have since switched to a softer CFL bulb until the new light comes in.


----------



## Just_Angela (Nov 5, 2016)

From one new member to another... 

DON'T EVER USE GRAPEWOOD!!! 

The damned mold never goes away... LOL


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Heuchera said:


> I have an Exo-terra with a mesh screen top, will this work?


See this to see if it helps with your question. http://www.reptileuvinfo.com/docs/ultraviolet-light-and-reptiles-amphibians.pdf 

In general, the finer the mesh the greater the reduction in UVB transmission. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Heuchera said:


> On another note...Im assuming this light (https://www.homedepot.com/p/EcoSmar...d-Light-Bulb-4-Pack-5bHPR650STW1D30/207166797) does not emit any type of UVB, correct? It was what I was using for just the moss before, but I have since switched to a softer CFL bulb until the new light comes in.


No it does not produce any UVB. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

Heuchera said:


> Thanks for the feedback all! After seeing the responses (and also attending a reptile convention today) I have decided to add an individual Tiger Leg Monkey Frog. Since this is my first frog, I figured I would start off slowly and add more individuals to the group (perhaps around 3 total) if this guy does well.
> 
> 
> 
> I am changing some aspects of the tank (80% covered up, 20% cross ventilation and some small UVB lights), but am otherwise hopeful he will be good for now. I realized I do eventually need to restructure the tank and add drainage at the bottom (which will ideally happen within the next few weeks!)




Dont forget Tigers like to bask. They come out in the morning cover themselves in a mucus like substance sorta to prevent dehydration as they bask in the warmth. Great genus, not the typical frog.

Could be wrong but thought Tigers liked it a bit more dry than darts.

What species did you get?


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

It's hard to see the pic, but it might be a slime mold in a reproductive state. They have tiny stalks with spore caps on them called sporocarps. It can look hairy like a mold in this state. They are not fungi, so the cleaner crew might not eat them. They are a communal amoebae like organism, and are completely harmless. They will come and go, and often have cool bright colors. I always love it when I see them. It means you have an environment going there. They are not the Blob, but move like it- check out some vids of slime molds on YouTube.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

viper69 said:


> Dont forget Tigers like to bask. They come out in the morning cover themselves in a mucus like substance sorta to prevent dehydration as they bask in the warmth. Great genus, not the typical frog.
> 
> Could be wrong but thought Tigers liked it a bit more dry than darts.
> 
> What species did you get?


It depends on whether or not you talking about hypochondrialis or tomopterna. Hypochondrialis likes a more humid environment. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ed said:


> It depends on whether or not you talking about hypochondrialis or tomopterna. Hypochondrialis likes a more humid environment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Correct, I was referring to tomopterna, good catch.


----------

